# Found yellow Jackson on Castle Creek



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey all,

We found a yellow Jackson playboat upside down on the river right bank about 200 yards below where the stairs come down to the river. After confirming nobody was in the boat we decided to leave it. If it's still there Wednesday I'm going to hike down with a skirt and paddle it out so it doesn't cause some kind of panic.

Good Luck. That must have been a long, nasty, cold swim.

David


----------



## arenella76 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the look, a friend of mine floated down after me and picked up my yard sale. And yes, it was a pretty good swim. Gotta love shallow Colorado creekin'. Thanks


----------

